# Fridge no worky on gas



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Just returned from a few days away and having problems keeping the fridge running on gas.

Its a Dometic RM7 series (No AES).

On the first day away it seemed to work fine until the afternoon when Judy noticed that the fridge wasn't as cold as it usually is this time of year. Turned it up and thought no more about it.
Then the following morning I awoke to the click clicking noise like when you have run out of gas. 
I checked the bottle but there was plenty of gas in it. Turned the fridge off, then turned it on again. It then runs for a few minutes, then the igniter clicks quickly a few times about every 3 seconds as if its continuously trying to light the gas.

I'm thinking the regulator is ok as the gas works fine on the hob and truma heater with no drops in pressure when several things are turned on at once. Topped up the gaslows on the way home and its still the same.

All gas taps are open and it appered to work on 12v on the way home and also works on mains on the drive.

Need it fixing sooner rather than later as we are away to Germany soon for Christmas and highly unlikely we'll be using any hook ups.

Any ideas for a quick fix or is it a book it into the dealers job in the morning?

Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had the same symptoms and it turned out to be the igniter pack, not expensive I got one through the post , £30 ish through the dometic engineer on here, philthefridge I think, he's not trading just helping out as he's an authorised engineer.

Do a user name search, but he doesn't come on much, so it may take a while.


Kev.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

If it is clicking sounds like the igniter is working, check that the pilot light ignites.

If it goes out after a minute then make sure the thermocoupler is positioned correctly in the pilot light flame.

If it is not then the 'brain' thinks it is unlit and starts the whole process over again and will not allow the gas to the burners.

It also could be a faulty thermocoupler, not expensive and easy enough to change.

Peter


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

I would check whether the jet is blocked. This has happened to me on my two previous motorhomes (Hymer 544s)( 1992 and 2000). It is caused by either a little piece of rust flake, or a bit of soot, blocking the tiny hole through which the gas has to flow and above which the igniter sparks and lights the flame. If this jet hole is partially or wholly blocked, then not enough gas gets through to heat the thermocouple and so tell the fridge that it is safe to operate fully. In the Hymer access to the jet is dependent on the age of the van and of course the internal layout.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Peter could be right, (probably is) but my igniter was clicking but for some reason not giving enough umph to the spark, it's similar to a car coil ignition system, except it doesn't have to work at high pressures, you'd think that would make them last longer yeah right, also if you can get to the igniter just unscrew it, and clean the brass earthing ring around one of the screw holes (not all have them) as they do tarnish and give a bad earth.

I hope it works out OK for you, I hate it when the gremlins get in the MH, it's like the bu66ers have their own key sometimes.

Kev.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Gents, thats great,

All I need now is someone to tell me where all these 'bits' are located on the fridge so I can go and have a fiddle in the morning. I'm presuming they are at the back and I can get to them easily by removing the external vents, yes?

What the hell does a thermocupler look like when its at home?.....or an igniter pack for that matter?

Don't worry, if it all looks too technical I'll leave well alone and get a proper 'bloke' on the job :wink:

Pete


----------



## Pollensabob (Aug 30, 2009)

Had similar problem myself fitted new gas burner and jet assembly. Parts from Liesuresparesdirect .co.uk. They stock all spares for the Dometic 7 series.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

the thermocouple is about 3mm thick (on mine) it goes into the flame as it needs to get very hot to keep the gas on, it's basically a pipe with some heat sensitive stuff in it, sometimes they can work lose and revolve, oddly I discovered that mine points upward away from the flame, not into it as you would imagine.

Just one point I don't think anyone has mentioned can you get at the switch to see if it's getting 12volts as it can't energise the igniter without electrickery, it might turn out to be a fuse.

You may need to remove the fridge (not for the faint hearted) I don't recall the make of MH, mine does NOT come out, the whole of Italy was built around it.

Kev.

PS I forgot it's clicking so it must be getting power, but I'd still check for how many volts, as it might still be a bad earth or shorting out somewhere.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peejay

Check out this old thread ,

Thread link<<

The fridge is a different and older model but the burners are much the same. It will give you an idea of what to look for and what to expect.

The jet is inside the burner assembly, where the gas pipe attaches ...you get at it by undoing the gas connection shown in the pictures. The jet is delicate so do be careful, the hole in it needs careful cleaning.

Mike


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The thermocouple is shown best in the 3rd pic of spykals link and is the top one leading into the flame, bottom one is business end of igniter. 

No way I'd put my camera that close to a flame though :black:

Igniter is about the size of a packet of 10 cigs and plastic, has at least 2 terminals or a socket on it, could be black white or blue in colour, I suppose any colour really, but those are the ones I've seen, my black one was replaced by an updated one in blue.

Kev.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

i have been having a similar problem - but if i take the output lead off the igniter box it lights. seems either a bad contact or a "tired" igniter. 

des


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Cheers all, I'll have a look in the morning.

If I don't know what I'm doing (likely), at least I now have a contact I can ring for someone who 'does'.

 

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Quick update...

Tried to book it in at several local dealers but no one was able to help until after the holidays, everyone seems to shut down at this time of year. 

Contacted Philthefridge (Cheers Kev, you have a PM :wink: ) and he came today and its now fixed 

It was a failed gas valve and pipe (£63.77) which is quite unusual apparently. He also replaced the thermostat spindle (£1.62) which had broken as well.

If anyone is in the Lincolnshire area and needs a mobile fridge specialist, then he's your man.
Very helpful guy, pulled out all the stops to fit me in and did an excellent job and at a reasonable price as well.

Said I'd give him a plug on here, so...

Phil Lorriman
Derwent Technical Services
[email protected]
07944 682664

I'm now a happy bunny with a nice cold fridge 

Pete


----------

